# Very good article about shot placement...



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

... And "stopping power"

Stopping Power: Myths, Legends, and Realities - Article - POLICE Magazine


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If two center mass shots fail to stop someone, one of three things have occurred.

1) body armor

2) drugs

3) determined opponent.

Now aim for between the eyes. In short. Shot placement. 

P.S. Every cop I know believes in flinging the largest piece of lead possible down range into an opponent.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The caliber debate has always been a stupid one.
We are all different, and all shoot differently.
The only rule that applies is this: "Shoot the largest caliber you can place EFFECTIVE shots with."

Done.


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

Dr Andreas Grabinsky on Gunshot Wounds: 



This video is very informative and pertains directly to the thread topic. It does run a little on the long side.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Unless you are at a very short distance, say 10 feet or less, shot placement is a function of luck.
At least in my experience.
But I agree that where the bullet strikes is more critical than the size/velocity of the bullet.
I prefer large heavy bullets moving at moderate speeds myself.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Unless you are at a very short distance, say 10 feet or less, shot placement is a function of luck.
> At least in my experience.
> But I agree that where the bullet strikes is more critical than the size/velocity of the bullet.
> I prefer large heavy bullets moving at moderate speeds myself.


Statistically, most gunfights occur within 3 to 7 feet.
Shot placement.
'Nuff said.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

E.H. said:


> Dr Andreas Grabinsky on Gunshot Wounds:
> 
> 
> 
> This video is very informative and pertains directly to the thread topic. It does run a little on the long side.


Thanks! I was trying to remember the name of that video.


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> If two center mass shots fail to stop someone, one of three things have occurred.
> 
> 1) body armor
> 
> ...


Actually none of these three things could have happened. In a life threatening situation adrenalin hits the system you/they might not even realize that you/they have been hit. You could have struck bone. I've never been a fan of two in the chest and one in the head. Anyone who has been in a violent exchange of fire can attest that combat is nothing like shooting targets. Combat is by it's nature is a violent, fluid, frenzied event. Shoot for center of mass and keep shooting till the threat no longer exists. Handgun rounds can bounce off skulls. Ending the fight is the only thing that counts and while a combatant might lose the will to fight there is no guaranty of that but incapacitation if you can achieve it is a sure way to end the fight. The fastest surest way to cause a rapidly incapacitating wound is to cause the attacker to bleed out rapidly or separate the brain from the body. Center of mass hits generate the highest probability of creating major blood loss. So since the only things that are absolutely in your control is your training and your choice of caliber and handgun choose a proven caliber/gun combination and seek adequate training. As for the idea that you should shoot the largest round you can handle, that's a personal choice and poor advice for new/unaware shooters. I personally can shoot a 1911 in 45 wonderfully but I carry a glock 19 because to me 16 rounds of 9mm beat 9 rounds of 45. This is a personal choice. In summary handguns suck at incapacitation, rapid incapacitation is only stopping power that matters, and there is a proven goldilocks zone 380, 38, 9mm, 357mag, 357Sig, 40, 45. Choose one of these, choose a reliable gun, seek good training, foster a defensive alert mindset and always carry.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Two to the center mass, if target does not stop one to the head. It's called the Mozambique Drill.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Two to the center mass, if target does not stop one to the head. It's called the Mozambique Drill.


And will generally be useless in a time of actual violence against you.

The drill does not give time to assess the target.
It is an immediate headshot followup. Good luck defending that in court.
If you train to kill, a prosecutor will destroy you.

The key line is, "I shot to stop the attack. I continued to fire until the attack stopped."
Anything more than this will land you in prison, almost guaranteed.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

One shot just below the belt buckle. Usually no body armor. Caliber of your choice. Just aim center mass and let her drop in at long range. Any hit in the lower abdomen pelvis or upper legs will take the fight out of just about anyone.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Chipper said:


> One shot just below the belt buckle. Usually no body armor. Caliber of your choice. Just aim center mass and let her drop in at long range. Any hit in the lower abdomen pelvis or upper legs will take the fight out of just about anyone.


I was taught to shoot that way at range if possible body armor prevented center of mass shots from stopping the threat. The head is very animated and harder to hit. But, if you shoot for the pee pee you will hit the pelvic girdle. A bullet strike to the bone mass that hold your body up will likely stop forward momentum and the threat.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

An excellent point on the pelvis shot.
Rarely protected, just as wide as the rest of the torso, and the center of the body's scaffolding.
One round into the pelvic bone will cause a crack.
The very next step of the body's weight coming down on it will cause it to split more, bringing the person to the ground almost instantly.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Center mass of the target you can see. keep firing until it is stopped. Makes no difference what you firing at them with.
2 to the chest one to the sounds cool but only works in the movies.
However if you happen to have a 203 close is good enough


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I was taught center of mass except for a few training exercises which presented a target of the bad guy peeking out from behind a make believe hostage where a head shot was the only option. Never was encouraged to go for crotch shots..least with a gun lol..but it sounds like a good plan in certain circumstances.


----------

